

Ask HN: AT&T Subpoena for Customer Information by IP? - CS100988

Today I received a subpoena from AT&#38;T saying that they had been subpoena'd for my identity due to allegations that there had been mass bittorrent activity from IP.  Anyone know what this is in relation to or have a similar experience?  The subpoena is about as vague as it gets.
======
imjonathanlee
Maybe something related to the Expendables case?
[http://torrentfreak.com/makers-of-the-expendables-
sue-6500-b...](http://torrentfreak.com/makers-of-the-expendables-
sue-6500-bittorrent-users-110208/)

------
tobylane
If its vague, get a lawyer to look at it and see if it's valid. If you have a
dynamic IP you may ask ATT to prove it was you at the time.

------
benologist
It sounds like someone thinks your internet connection has been used for "mass
bittorrent activity".... aka piracy.

